# Lace rock



## skfish (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm setting up an mbuna tank and orders some lace roce. THere is some lichen on some of the rock. Should I take it off or leave it on. It won't grow underwater.

Thought?
Rob


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

I would just use hot water with some vinegar. Give it a good scrub with a brush.


----------

